# '96 HB 2.4 running really rough and stalling



## D_w_A (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey,

So I have this nissan pickup with over 300,000km on it and recently it began running rough. Basically, the idle would bounce all around and eventually it began stalling. Took it to a mechanic who (after 2 weeks) tells me that the intake has spider cracks all over it causing the problem. He quoted me 5-6hrs labour plus the intake could cost around $1000. Now I'm not mechanically inept but anything over the basics 'Im clueless.

So I'm wondering if this sounds right and if the mechanic's evaluation of the cost seems about right. Not sure I'm trusting this guy. 

Also, how hard would this be to do myself? and if I got a used intake, what years would be compatible?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's tough to answer without knowing where you are located. I can only speak for the USA, but seeing you put "km" instead of "mi," I have to assume you are not located in the USA. In the US, IIRC, 93-95 Hardbody trucks with California emissions certification only and all 96-97 Hardbody intake manifolds are the same, Nissan P/N 14001-0S300 with an MSRP of $414.69 (US). If your in an area that gets extremely cold weather, there is an update manifold available that prevents an icing condition on the #3 fuel injector; that would be P/N 14001-0S301, which would also require an updated ECM (refer Nissan TSB #NTB96-114). The labor guide time is 4.6 hours. My biggest concern would be that the "spider cracks" are not cracks, but "mold marks" created when the manifold is made, which would not cause an issue. Spraying these "cracks" with carb cleaner while the engine is running would cause an RPM "flare" and would help determine if they are indeed cracks or mold marks. More common are intake manifold gasket leaks, which wouldn't change the labor time any, but would definitely lower the cost of parts. Another issue, especially in 96-97 HB's, that can cause your problem is a sticking EGR valve. There was a TSB on this issue instructing to install a countermeasure EGR valve and gasket. The bulletin was #NTB97-100.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u read the codes ??


----------

